# iCloud sur iPad ios 7



## mamyvet (25 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour à tous,
Voici mon souci : depuis que j'ai téléchargé ios 7 sur ma tablette, l'intitulé de mon compte iCloud est erroné et je ne peux plus y accéder. Normalement, c'est mon identifiant Apple qui devrait y figurer.
Cette ligne étant grisée, je ne peux pas la modifier ; j'ai essayé de supprimer le compte mais pas moyen, il faut le mot de passe et celui-ci bien sûr, ne fonctionne pas avec ce faux identifiant.
Je précise qu'iCloud sur mon MBP ainsi que sur mon iPhone indique bien le bon identifiant (j'ai acheté l'iPhone récemment et ios 7 était déjà dessus, donc je l'ai paramétré correctement).
Merci pour votre réponse.


----------



## Gwen (25 Octobre 2013)

il faut faire une réinstallation complète avec éventuellement ta sauvegarde d'avant ton achat (si tu l'as) sinon, repartir de Zero.


----------



## mamyvet (28 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour gwen et merci pour ta réponse ; mais je dois dire qu'elle est plutôt obscure pour moi... une réinstallation sur un iPad ??? comment fait-on ??? je précise que cet iPad était en ios 6 à l'achat et je l'avais paramétré correctement à ce moment-là et le Cloud fonctionnait parfaitement. C'est depuis le téléchargement d'ios 7 que mon identifiant Apple que j'utilise également pour iCloud apparaît grisé et erroné. J'ai essayé les manip's expliquées dans l'assistance Apple (qui consistent à passer par FaceTime ou message), sans succès.
Merci pour une petite explication supplémentaire.
Une mamie en panne.


----------

